# Need help with a stuck 2 piece



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

OTI popper rod. Put it together and now it won't release. Wouldn't be an issue if the guides were lined up with the butte, but, they're not. Any suggestions on how to separate are appreciated.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

I have heard that putting ice around it for a little bit helps. Never tried it.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

May not be this easy, but good method to try. Don't grab by any guides.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

I always wrap a thick rubber band around each section right there at the ferrule. Gives you a little better grip so you can twist the two pieces. A pair of dry rubber gloves works well also.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I bought a St Croix 2pc surf rod maybe 25 yrs ago, and it came w/ 2 round rubber jar openers w/ their logo..since got brittle and cracked. Yep, rubber gloves works, too


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Get the connection really cold. DO NOT use the guides as leverage to twist the pieces. 

Guys, when you put (any) popping rod together, you only need to seat them until it is snug. No real force is necessary here. I also suggest periodically breaking the "seal" from time to time while fishing. Changes in temperature, humidity, and letting them stay seated for too long can cause the pieces to get stuck together


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Before you put them together get a little ear wax/oil from your ears and rub it on the male end. Old School!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

red34 said:


> Get the connection really cold. DO NOT use the guides as leverage to twist the pieces.
> 
> Guys, when you put (any) popping rod together, you only need to seat them until it is snug. No real force is necessary here. I also suggest periodically breaking the "seal" from time to time while fishing. Changes in temperature, humidity, and letting them stay seated for too long can cause the pieces to get stuck together


Didn't know they only needed to be snug. Although, I didn't bear down on it but did use (evidently) more than was required.
I iced it down Sunday evening for about 5 hours and it still wouldn't release.



Fishsurfer said:


> Before you put them together get a little ear wax/oil from your ears and rub it on the male end. Old School!


Mental note, cut ear cleanings back to a month and plan fishing trips around that.

Well, I have another option I discussed with someone over the phone last night.
I plan on removing the butte cap, pouring a bit of dishwashing soap in the butte and letting it soak. Then, using a wood dowel, trying to tap lightly while pulling it apart. Whatcha' think guys?
Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Fishsurfer said:


> Before you put them together get a little ear wax/oil from your ears and rub it on the male end. Old School!


Yep paw paw taught me to always rub the ends in your hair to get those oils on them......cept I'm bald.....eeewwww


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds like you now have a spiral wrap!


Would a little heat help? Make the outer sleeve expand?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Place the rod in the sun where it will warm up. A little heat will make the air inside the rod expand and push the sections apart. It has worked for me several times.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JFolm said:


> Sounds like you now have a spiral wrap!
> 
> Would a little heat help? Make the outer sleeve expand?


There ain't nothing "spiral" about this!
I wanna say Justin suggested against heat to the connection . would be difficult anyway as the ferrule is foam covered at the connection.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Try a couple of those rubber gripper pads you can buy to take lids off jars. Should help you get a better grip.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I would still try a low heat directed away from the grip, but I am a risk taker. Maybe use a little wd-40 around the male end and push in a little more to try and coat the female internals? That doesn't sound right.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ellisredfish said:


> Place the rod in the sun where it will warm up. A little heat will make the air inside the rod expand and push the sections apart. It has worked for me several times.


Will try this next.


Wordsaw said:


> Try a couple of those rubber gripper pads you can buy to take lids off jars. Should help you get a better grip.


I tried this already to no avail.


JFolm said:


> I would still try a low heat directed away from the grip, but I am a risk taker. Maybe use a little wd-40 around the male end and push in a little more to try and coat the female internals? That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Why not try the suggestion Red gave you. Seems to me has has had much experience with these rods being he owns the company.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

red34 said:


> Get the connection really cold. DO NOT use the guides as leverage to twist the pieces.
> 
> Guys, when you put (any) popping rod together, you only need to seat them until it is snug. No real force is necessary here. I also suggest periodically breaking the "seal" from time to time while fishing. Changes in temperature, humidity, and letting them stay seated for too long can cause the pieces to get stuck together





spurgersalty said:


> Didn't know they only needed to be snug. Although, I didn't bear down on it but did use (evidently) more than was required.
> I iced it down Sunday evening for about 5 hours and it still wouldn't release.
> 
> Mental note, cut ear cleanings back to a month and plan fishing trips around that.
> ...





Swampland said:


> Why not try the suggestion Red gave you. Seems to me has has had much experience with these rods being he owns the company.


See above. I tried already. I'll try again I guess. Maybe something will finally release.


----------

